# FT: Green Terror and Green Severum



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Want to trade my 4.5" Green Terror and 4.5" Green severum for clown cloach, yoyo loach, pleco or other types of loach or cat fish. Or selling at $10 each. call 604-3767320


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Would you be willing to trade the terror for a delhezi?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry, I am trying to trade for some small community fish.


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

What types of Cats you looking for?


----------

